# Does what it's supposed to do... with a bit of frustration



## felkadelic (Jun 12, 2011)

For several years I had the RA1171 (the closed stand version of this) and absolutely HATED the featherboard setup. That was the primary reason I sold it, actually. Thanks for the review.


----------



## vulgarviking (Apr 4, 2016)

> For several years I had the RA1171 (the closed stand version of this) and absolutely HATED the featherboard setup. That was the primary reason I sold it, actually. Thanks for the review.
> 
> - felkadelic


 I feel your pain. I'll be stuck with this thing until I can make my own. Next time I'll either go with a laminated top or just machine my own out of thick aluminum plate and have it hard anodized with decent micro adjust fence. But, chances are that the latter option will probably be too expensive seeing that the plate itself is over $200.


----------



## yellowirenut (Jul 3, 2016)

This is the table I have been saving up for to mount on my Delta. Seems as it may not be the best choice.
What are the differences between The Bosh and the new craftsman?


----------



## JamesPerales (Jan 31, 2020)

I've been looking at the RA1181 for a few now. Is it beginner friendly?


----------

